

How the British used a laundromat in Northern Ireland to find explosives - robg
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/10/03/AR2008100301978.html

======
lacker
They bugged every single new car going into Northern Ireland? I guess the
British are willing to infringe on pretty much anyone's privacy in order to
catch terrorists.

~~~
DougBTX
Have you seen the articles about tracking all web, email and mobile
communication in the UK?

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/7671046.stm>

[http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Governmentcitizensandrights/UKgo...](http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Governmentcitizensandrights/UKgovernment/Parliament/DG_078075)

(via /.)

~~~
fallentimes
Yes. I hope they people responsible are hanged.

------
helveticaman
See, this is what the US needs: a secret service that doesn't destroy people's
privacy or break in in the middle of the night _but actually gets its job
done._

~~~
pmorici
Don't kid yourself the UK is one of the most heavily monitors countries in the
word. What with all the cameras they have there.

------
bapbap
Yay, Northern Ireland!

~~~
ojbyrne
In! Your! Recent! Comments! You! Seem! To! Like! Exclamation! Points!

~~~
bapbap
I like to spice things up, since it's the internet and difficult to convey
tone in a string of characters. In real life I speak in a monotone drone.

~~~
ojbyrne
Me! Too! ;-)

~~~
raquo
Sorry, off-topic: How do you people manage to get -2 points? Not that I would
like to myself, but I can't see downvote/bury/etc buttons anywhere...

~~~
ojbyrne
There's a minimum karma requirement: <http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

